# Camp Knife



## stereo.pete (Feb 12, 2015)

Here's the third and last knife that I've finished in 2014. My knife making has slowed to a crawl due to the cold weather here in Chicago and the lack of insulation in my garage. Here's a camp knife that I made for a friend as a gift for our Christmas grab bag. Sheath was made by a gentleman named David Brown. Blade material is O1 heat treated to 59-60RC. I learned a lot during the process of making this knife. Handle did not end up where I wanted it, but learned what not to do when it comes to ergonomics. She's still 100% functional and will serve my friend well when he goes camping.











Much to my friend's dismay, I will be bringing this to the Midwest Gathering to share with you knife nuts.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## WillC (Feb 12, 2015)

Love the blade Pete and it certainly looks like it won't slip out of your hand! Are you going to try and get to some forgins? They are always lots of fun and inspiration, I do alot of forging at this time of year to keep me warm, then shiver my way through the fiddly bits.


----------



## mkriggen (Feb 12, 2015)

> then shiver my way through the fiddly bits.



Will, besides myself and a certain SyFy author, you're the first person I've ever heard use the phrase in a sentence. You wouldn't be John Ringo fan would you?

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## WillC (Feb 12, 2015)

Ive not heard of that chap Mike, I probably just hang around with too many Pirates, shivering their timbers etc


----------



## stereo.pete (Feb 12, 2015)

Will,

Thanks for the compliments, I am honored to have someone who is so skilled in the art of knife making comment on one of my attempts. No forging plans yet, as my garage space is limited and I don't think my neighbors would tolerate me banging on metal all day. :viking:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 17, 2015)

That looks great Pete, very professional.


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice work, Pete!!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## JMJones (Feb 17, 2015)

That knife looks great. You are a quick learner.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 23, 2015)

Looks nice! Why no insulation? I would think up in Chicago that would be on the must-haves list and it's cheap and easy to install.


----------



## stereo.pete (Feb 23, 2015)

I think it will be a project for this summer. You would be surprised how many garages are not insulated up here.


----------

